
Ask HN: Suggestions for fitness widget for personal website? - ahmedbaracat
Hi, I would like to show aggregated fitness&#x2F;activities data on my website. Ex: kms run, avg. pace, # of pushups, etc.<p>Is there such a widget&#x2F;service with integration with Strava and&#x2F;or Apple Health and&#x2F;or Apple activities?
======
peterwallhead
I've been using Exist [0] to collect and analyse my fitness data for a number
of years. Their API [1] is pretty good, I use it to generate my own daily
stats page [2]

[0] [https://exist.io/](https://exist.io/) [1]
[http://developer.exist.io/](http://developer.exist.io/) [2]
[http://peterwallhead.com/stats/](http://peterwallhead.com/stats/)

~~~
ahmedbaracat
Thanks Peter, that was really helpful. Interestingly, I have checked Exist.io
back in the day, but I couldn’t find it searching on Google.

